# Cg4



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Last night I tried the Illusione CG-4 and I must say that I really enjoyed it!!

My Girlfriend was smoking the Cohiba Siglo VI and we paired both cigars with the Pierre Ferrand 30 yr old Selection Des Anges.

Good stuff!!

Bigfoot


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

A couple of nice looking cigars...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow what a night...got a couple of each sittin in the humi maybe I will get to them one day...maybe.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looks like a fun night....and sounds like a good gal!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like an enjoyable night.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pairing for a great evening!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy thats some top notch relaxing!
looks like fun


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

AHH lifes greatest moments shared together. Very nice Brian Thanks for sharing the pics. Flint


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

brian no fair making me drool at work.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Cohiba Siglo VI is an awesome cigar, one of my favourites. That CG4 looks tasty


----------



## MoonDance (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice -must have been a great evening too!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

She always has a great cigar! Brian always treats her to the best thats prob why he can always have those great packages sitting at his doorstep


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® does have about ten of the cg4's... First one I smoked was incredible, but got a bit raw past the halfway point... This may be a true and total gem when 2010 rolls around... <G>


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> She always has a great cigar! Brian always treats her to the best thats prob why he can always have those great packages sitting at his doorstep


Hmmmm, You might be onto something there :lol:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

What a great combo there - sheesh! The cg:4 is a new fave of mine... when I can find them! 

CD


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

You wasted a Cohiba on your GF! Just kidding, its great to have someone to share your hobby with. But, I guess I'm glad my bride doesn't raid my humi's.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> What a great combo there - sheesh! The cg:4 is a new fave of mine... when I can find them!
> 
> CD


Hey Ceedee if you ever need help getting some just send me a pm, that goes for anyone who needs help with them.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

bamawrx said:


> You wasted a Cohiba on your GF! Just kidding, its great to have someone to share your hobby with. But, I guess I'm glad my bride doesn't raid my humi's.


In her defense not that she needs it, but she probaly knows more about cigars than you do!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sheesh, Brian! You need to treat yourself sometime. This austere lifestyle of yours can't be tolerable!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

koolhandk said:


> Hey Ceedee if you ever need help getting some just send me a pm, that goes for anyone who needs help with them.


Very kind of you Kory and much appreciated! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh yeah - the cg:4. That's a great smoke right there!


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

i've been itching to try those... i think i might finally have to go out and grab a few... thanks for sharing!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow, those two paired with a 30 y/o cognac... :imconfused:
...sounds like a match made in heaven. :dribble: EXCELLENT TASTE!!!


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Great choices. The Illusione cigars are becoming a big favorite of mine.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thats some fine livin !!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks good!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

wow... must be hard. Smoking some amazing cigars with an amazing looking beverage with an amazing girlfriend. How do you manage? 

:lol:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent choices of smokes and drink!!!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> boy thats some top notch relaxing!
> looks like fun


Thats what Im saying too!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone else want to drive to Bigfoots house and rob his ass with me?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

rob my humidor, not my ass, please...


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

bamawrx said:


> ...I guess I'm glad my bride doesn't raid my humi's.


What's a gal to do? We just can't win with some of you boys! We're either "meanies" for not letting you break the bank buying cigars, or we join you and get labeled a thief because we're taking "your stash!" To quote my old buddy Squid®, "Sheesh!" :wazzapp:
By the way, Brian, looks like you had a very pleasant evening! Thanks for sharing. Bon Temps!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> rob my humidor, not my ass, please...


Eweew! :baffled:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> What's a gal to do? We just can't win with some of you boys! We're either "meanies" for not letting you break the bank buying cigars, or we join you and get labeled a thief because we're taking "your stash!" To quote my old buddy Squid®, "Sheesh!" :wazzapp:
> By the way, Brian, looks like you had a very pleasant evening! Thanks for sharing. Bon Temps!


Hey Rhonda I love it when the gals join in, keep it up!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> rob my humidor, not my ass, please...


Now thats some funny $hit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Hey Rhonda I love it when the gals join in, keep it up!


Ha ha, Frank! Don't take it the wrong way, Bamawrx. Just a little good natured ribbing, eh? We're still friends, right?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Ha ha, Frank! Don't take it the wrong way, Bamawrx. Just a little good natured ribbing, eh? We're still friends, right?


Of course we are. I was just giving your props!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Of course we are. I was just giving your props!


I wasn't worried about you, I was concerned about Bamawrx. But I'm glad we're still friends too, Frank!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I LOVE the CG4s...nice!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I dont know whats better...the parings or the fact that your GF is smoking with you...


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I gotta try one of those White Horses!


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

MMMMMM, YAC. What an awesome liquid to cleanse the palet.


----------



## dmoby (Jun 16, 2007)

Good cigar


----------

